# T-Shirt Fulfillment Services For Celebrity/Fan Art T-Shirt



## andryan7legends (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey y'll
I'm Dryan, and I'm a new member here.
I want to ask somethin'

is there any T-Shirt Fulfillment Services For Celebrity/Fan Art T-Shirt? Cuz, as far as I know, T-Shirt Fulfillment Services Fdon't accept celebrity photo or such thing like that. 

Example










Thanks.


----------



## dealcats (Jun 26, 2011)

Dryan, 
When you are mentioning T-Shirt Fulfillment Services do you mean the actual Product Fulfillment Service or do you need a T-Shirt screen printing company that can Fulfill all your orders? I have used a Product Fulfillment Services company in New Jersey that is very reliable and they are integrated into a lot of different shopping carts like 3dcart, Paypal, eBay, Google Checkout etc. Check them out at www.FulfillRite.com


----------



## Enrique (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice self-plug, dealcats

Dryan, no company (not one that's legit, at least) will print your shirts unless you can prove you have the celebrity's permission to use their likeness.


----------

